# How Old is Too Old To Breed?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was looking at a gsd breeder's website and noticed that they bred a dog who is almost 9 years old. This same dog was bred less than a year ago. 

Just wondering what people thought about this? Is it dangerous to the dog's health? I had the impression that responsible breeders retired their breeding females at 6 or 7.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It would depend on the health and condition of the female. A 9 year old bitch will have a harder time conceiving, usually have smaller litters, but also is perfectly capable of whelping and raising that litter. I wouldn't label a breeder as irresponsible just because they are breeding an older bitch.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree, I would retire a female at 6 or 7 depending on health and how well she bounced back, and only one litter per year no back to backs but if the female is healthy, the vet gives the ok and no danger will come to her or her babies then I don't see why not but if they are just trying to keep breeding to make money and back to back breedings then no.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthIt would depend on the health and condition of the female. A 9 year old bitch will have a harder time conceiving, usually have smaller litters, but also is perfectly capable of whelping and raising that litter. I wouldn't label a breeder as irresponsible just because they are breeding an older bitch.


I would have to agree with Lisa, as many females may be 8 years old and have the health of a 5 year old. And yes its all up to how well the female bounces back from their previous litters too.


----------

